# alloy refurb, which colour ?



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a sliver s60 with silver factory standard alloys on. As seen in my profile picture. Looking to get them refurbished from local company called S E M , question is cos car is silver silver alloys no contrast , i do not like black alloys but wondered if i darker sliver or gun metal gray colour would look better than silver . Any comments welcome


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

A lot of people's opinion of black is that it has recently become 'chavvy', which I can agree with in a way. 

I recently had mine refurbished in silver and my car is silver. I wanted to keep the standard look. But I very nearly went for anthracite/ dark grey colour. 

They always look good with silver!


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree with you .just wondered if slightly darker silver than the car would look nice crypt moment wheels look same shade of silver as car


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I had the wheels on my BMW refurbed last year, I kept the faces similar to standard but got them to put a black chrome on it which you mainly see on the sides of the spokes and it goes deeper black towards the backs


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Ferric Grey is a subtle change from silver yet does not look to chavy if thats the look your going for??


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

How much are SEM quoting you for the work? Thinking of getting my wheels refurbished and colour changed too and SEM are one of the north east firms I've found.


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

Personally I would go with the same again, or a silver still that could be a couple of shades darker, but don't do black or anthracite. Makes the wheels look smaller and IMO I don't think it would suit the car.


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Black is overdone and wold probably look like you are running spacesavers all the way round.
Anthracite/Gun Metal would look quite nice, but if you are looking to keep silver but go darker, how about the "Storm" that you see on some Civic Type R's ? That is kind of a inbetween the Anthracite and Silver.
Alternatively a 'Shadow Chrome' would look good (which is what Will G had, I am guessing), which would be black undercoat and then a Power Silver shot over the top so you'll have a brighter silver (but with dark undertones) on the face where the light hits it, and a dark silver on the spoke sides and into the depths of the wheel (you'd likely pay a little more for this finish, as it does mean that each wheel gets painted and lacquered twice in effect.)


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

GREEN or RED
Be different stand out


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd stick with exactly the same OEM colour you already have


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm the same on my spare set. I like the thought of doing them black rather than plain boring silver but everyone's got black or dark wheels now so in actual fact they don't stand out at all. 

I'd stay with a silver and just keep the car clean an OE look.


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Orange.....


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

dan4291 said:


> How much are SEM quoting you for the work? Thinking of getting my wheels refurbished and colour changed too and SEM are one of the north east firms I've found.


They are apparently very very good at what they do. One of best in the north apparently. Anyway i have been quoted 240 pound for all 4 wheels full refurb and can change colour he i want or change it. That price also includes me getting a set of there wheels to loan as they will have my 4 for about 3 days


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Had a set done by the wheel specialist gloss black then faces done in a silver which gave them a smokey effect, with the black being only noticeable if you get up close. What I personally like about it is as the wheels are multi- spoke and a pain to clean so the black on the inside means they never look that dirty, even this time of the year. They also had a nice deep gunmetal colour available, which I had another set done to go on a silver vehicle and looked good, sadly I don't have any pictures.


----------



## peaky (Dec 9, 2012)

Go with anthracite or dark grey like the volvo type R's


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Rado grey


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

That ferric gray is canny nice


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I had mine done a few months ago. I wanted a smoke chrome colour, similar the Nissan GTR. They sometimes appear quite dark, but I like them.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm after getting mine done aswell. Theres a place at cold hesledon that are supposed to be good also, and I think they are cheaper than SEM, and they also can get them done the same day.
They also have shot blasting/ acid dipping / powdercoating on site aswell


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

heavyd said:


> I'm after getting mine done aswell. Theres a place at cold hesledon that are supposed to be good also, and I think they are cheaper than SEM, and they also can get them done the same day.
> They also have shot blasting/ acid dipping / powdercoating on site aswell


I thought price was ok i believe the going rate around 50 quid a wheel .they also have power coating and shot blasting on site. And to remove tyres strip wheel back to bare metal .sand . Fill and repair any defects .sand again. Paint then oven cure seems a lot to do in one day. He lends you a set of wheels so the 3 to 4 days to do the job is ok as ill still have my car on road using his tyres and not mine lol but let me know how ya get on at that other place. Am only using sem as only 4 mile from my house and heard lots of home comments about his work.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Your car is same colour as mine and colour of your wheels looks well smart


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Just found this previous article off here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160212


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> They are apparently very very good at what they do. One of best in the north apparently. Anyway i have been quoted 240 pound for all 4 wheels full refurb and can change colour he i want or change it. That price also includes me getting a set of there wheels to loan as they will have my 4 for about 3 days


That sounds good I might just get them to do my summer wheels whilst I've got the winters on.

I'm also going to see what Bettablast in Shiremoor can do as that's convenient for work

Look forward to seeing the results of yours though :thumb:


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

BMW graphite grey is a lovely colour for wheels!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

boyasaka said:


>


Your car is same colour as mine and colour of your wheels looks well smart[/QUOTE]

Mine is the same too, you have helped me make my mind up. Looks great!


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)

It was a close call to have oem silver or the grey. I'm glad I choose grey, I think it looks better than black and highlights the brake callipers.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Update. My mate asked me if i was getting my wheels powder coated or painted when they get refurbished and i was unsure. So i emailed SEM and this was his reply for anyone who is interested.

You will be getting a bit of both. The wheels are stripped back to bare metal and then primed using a grey powder primer. That's the powder coat bit. Then we apply the colour coat which is usually but not always silver. This is a liquid paint. Then we apply a clear coat to seal the colour and give a smooth glossy finish. Again this is a liquid. This is exactly the same system as used by the manufacturers of the wheels.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

*wheels back*

Eventually and lots of thinking could not make my mind up on new colour for wheels while getting them refurbished.so ended up sticking to original colour. Got them back today. S E M. Did a fab job and just gave each one 2 coats of fk1000p as recommended by some of you guys .hopefully will help keep them looking good


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like they have made a nice job of your wheels its between SEM and Bettablast where i'm going to get mine done 

I was going to think about a different colour but I think you might have made my mind up to get them done standard.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes i kinda bottled going for darker as was worried that if i changed colour what if i didn't like it lol


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice results.
The place I was going to get mine done has now put their prices up, so looks like I'll be going to SEM aswell. shame I've got 6 wheels to get done though...........


----------



## buzzman (May 9, 2012)

gillywig2 said:


> I had mine done a few months ago. I wanted a smoke chrome colour, similar the Nissan GTR. They sometimes appear quite dark, but I like them.


I also have mine in smoked chrome

















Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Love them snow flake alloys


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

heavyd said:


> Nice results.
> The place I was going to get mine done has now put their prices up, so looks like I'll be going to SEM aswell. shame I've got 6 wheels to get done though...........


His price list varies on wheel size. 240 quid for my 17 inch. And cheaper for smaller and noticed was 360 for 22 inch


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Glad you went oem boyasaka,they look really good mate.Just keep away from the kerbs lol


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

boyasaka said:


> His price list varies on wheel size. 240 quid for my 17 inch. And cheaper for smaller and noticed was 360 for 22 inch


Got booked in to get all 6 done on Saturday, going to get them done darker......


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Got mine back from SEM, made a nice job of them


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Wheels look great I'm deciding between SEM and Bettablast at the moment and I think having seen the results of yours and boyasaka's SEM looks like the place to go


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

they looks good


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Dropped my wheels off at SEM this morning just getting them done silver metallic the same as I have now but without the diamond cut edge.

I'll put some pictures up when they are done


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

l believe SEM have the means to do diamond cutting too. God knows what that would do to the price though.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> l believe SEM have the means to do diamond cutting too. God knows what that would do to the price though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Yes they can do the diamond cutting but on my Kuga I'm not that bothered about the diamond cut rim and would prefer the whole wheel powder coated as the diamond cut part will just corrode again


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

There was a new shape golf gti there when I picked mine up, had upgraded diamond cut alloys, werent the moza style either.
He only had one of them refurbed, and it looked like new, was quite impressed by the finish.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Got my wheels back from SEM and they look fine 

Going to get the sealed this weekend and get them on the car soon

They could have done a better job on the backs but maybe I'm being picky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Same here, looks like the rears were layed down before the paint had cured


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

heavyd said:


> Same here, looks like the rears were layed down before the paint had cured


Well that must be what they do with all wheels? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a pic after the first coat of Mint Rims

No more nasty diamond cut edge 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

all the wheels are looking top notch peeps.
and cant beat a bit of repair if your wheels are looking a bit tired


----------

